# Source of pig fat for lard making?



## Bribie G (30/1/15)

Colesworths have both stopped stocking Allowrie Lard.. I can get York Foods lard from IGA but it's about time I brewed my own.

Local butchers are pretty hopeless, I even had to explain for ten minutes to one young butcher in the village that there was such a thing as calves liver (as opposed to ox liver and lambs fry), he was still shaking his head in disbelief. Anyway I digress.

Anyone made lard? I'm looking for the leaf fat from around the visceral organs. Anyone know of a source in Sydney or nearby?

*yay, LARD*


----------



## Mardoo (30/1/15)

Any Vietnamese or Chinese butcher if you have one in your area. There are definitely ones in Sydney. Explaining yourself could be fun, but there's almost always an English speaker for the Gweilo.


----------



## kevo (30/1/15)

Ask around at the cardiac ward of your nearest hospital?


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (31/1/15)

What do you use the lard for?


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (31/1/15)




----------



## Mardoo (31/1/15)

Ah yes, Morrell Snow Cap Lard, with the completely unironic heart on the label. Makes for a great t-shirt...


----------



## ekul (31/1/15)

A mate of mine is a butcher, he wanted me to make some soap out of all the pig fat they throw out. So i'd try a different butcher. I could send some in the mail if you want h34r:


----------



## jimmy86 (31/1/15)

Contact Punkin, he is always cutting up pigs. And he is only at Tamworth.


----------



## mje1980 (31/1/15)

Your nearest McDonald's. Either over the counter or from the seated areas


----------



## Bribie G (31/1/15)

kevo said:


> Ask around at the cardiac ward of your nearest hospital?


Bit out of touch there kevo, no connection between saturated fats and cardiac disease, as Pfizer and Monsanto would have you believe. In fact quite the opposite. 75% of people presenting with their first heart attack have normal to low cholesterol levels as well. Lard is an excellent fat as it's rich in Omega 3s.


Mr. No-Tip said:


> What do you use the lard for?


Bacon and eggs fried in lard (just now), all normal cooking uses where you need a high smoke point, healthy, clean flavoured fat or oil.
It's the national fat of Spain - yes they grow masses of olives but largely for export - their diet is very much pork based, e.g. Chorizos.
Spain has a lower rate of cardiovascular disease than Italy and Greece who swim in olive oil.


mje1980 said:


> Your nearest McDonald's. Either over the counter or from the seated areas


Sadly McDonalds stopped frying their chips in pure beef tallow about 10 years ago and switched to the poisonous chemical waste called Canola oil.

Good points about Chinese butcher, I'll be in Newcastle next week and there's an Oriental butchery on Maitland Road near Hamilton, I'll pop in and see if they can assist.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/1/15)

You should be able to order it in. I did some work for an Abattoir ( Eversons at Fredrickton, near Kempsey ) and they would regularly do orders for things like Lard, suet, calf tongue, liver, all sorts of things. Was interesting to see just how much of the offal kept. They had a seperate room that held all the offal and wierd bits. Looked like a house of horrors when it was full of cow tongues...scary just how long a full cows tongue

Get onto a decent butcher or give Eversons a ring and see if you can find a butcher they supply near you. You cant buy it directly from them but they will certainly provide it to butchers if they order it


----------



## scon (31/1/15)

Lard is great. Potatoes fried in lard are amazing, works really well rubbed into the flour when making tortillas also.

Plus when you make your own you get cracklins! It's hard to get good back fat these days - we usually get ours from the pigs we butcher ourselves and our local butchers pigs are so lean it's not worth even trying. Just call a few butchers though eventually you'll find one that has it.


----------



## Mardoo (31/1/15)

Duck fat is my favorite for roasting, but nothing beats lard for baking, tortillas, etc.


----------



## indica86 (31/1/15)

Hmm, do you have a local free range pig farmer that delivers like I do???? mwhahhahahahaaaaa


Lard, I may have to make some.
Never have.


----------



## Bribie G (31/1/15)

It's all moo cows round here, millions of the buggers. Nearest free range pigs are up around Bangalow.

Stu I'll give that meatworks at Fredo a ring on Monday and see if they supply to the Wiggly tail pork butcher at Laurieton.

You can do lard two ways, wet rendering with boiling water, that would be the way with leaf lard I'd guess as you want it clean in flavour.
Or you can fry it all down and you get something that tastes like.... erm... roast pork for some reason. :icon_drool2:


----------



## indica86 (31/1/15)

Hmm, I'll have to give it a go.
I have several kilos in the freezer from the last 1/4 I bought


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/1/15)

Bribie G said:


> Stu I'll give that meatworks at Fredo a ring on Monday and see if they supply to the Wiggly tail pork butcher at Laurieton.


I was there one day and this dud erode up on his bike and walked up to the office window wanting to buy 2lb of suet. Bloke in the office just told him " nah mate, we only sell it wholesale, you will have to get your butcher to ring us" to which the reply " but I just rode an hour to get here because they told me thats where you can get it from" ...." Sorry mate, we need at least a day or so notice for something like that, and anyway, we prob wont do just a kilo of suet, not worth the ******* about"...." So that means I have to ride all the way back and get my butcher to ring you guys" ... " Yep, sorry mate"


Bloke in the office just walked away from the window .....leaving old mate standing there a bit peeved...


----------



## Brew Forky (31/1/15)

My Mum used to pour all the fat from the roasting tray into a container she left under the cupboard. She called that lard. She used to smear it on fresh bread for a snack. I'm not convinced it's bad news and shes still kickin. Remember when our chips were cooked in fat until they changed to vegetable oil for "health reasons"? They were tasty and it took some time to adjust. I might go find the other half and keep rambling to her about "back in day".


----------



## Bribie G (31/1/15)

True story but my lovely Aunty Agnes in Yorksire passed away a few days ago, sadly on my birthday as it happened.
Her whole life, her breakfast consisted of bacon and two eggs cooked in either lard or dripping whatever was available, plus half a tin of tomatoes. The eggs were cooked sunny side up and the sizzling fat spooned over the top to set the eggs.

Then a thick doorstopper of brown bread would be used for two purposes:
"dipped bread" where the bread would just be used to soak up the lard, then the eggs put on top and broken to release the yolks.
"fried bread" where the bread was fried till crisp and served alongside the bacon and eggs.

I can still taste breakfast at Aunty's.

95 years old, her Mam was 99 and everyone pissed off she didn't live to get the Queen's telegram.


----------



## Brew Forky (31/1/15)

Sorry to hear about your Aunty.

You're right though, my Mum kept a bowl of drippings in the cupboard, not lard. Any recipe calling for lard, she got the bowl of drippings out the cupboard. No one ever complained about her cooking when dinner parties were the rage. Pineapple Flambe anyone?


----------



## shaunous (5/2/15)

We make lard and mix with Tallow, Bee's wax and sometimes Lanolin, to make leather conditioner for saddles whips and boots. Got a container of it behind the cruiser seat, never tried eating it though. We just got it off the butchers, by the buckets for nothing.

Someone would be doing home kills of pig Bribie, you need to find them.


----------

